# Lake oroville



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 11, 2015)

The New Majestic Oroville falls.







My wife looks north. Houseboats are usually moored where we are standing.






Brent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_t (Apr 11, 2015)

Doesn't look like you.


----------



## conarb (Apr 11, 2015)

pete_t said:
			
		

> Doesn't look like you.


Guess we know who wears the pants in  that family.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 11, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> Guess we know who wears the pants in  that family.


Just so you know, I knew that was coming before I even posted. But you must be on your game because you beat ICE. He's probably half in to a handle of Ancient Age by now.

Brent


----------



## conarb (Apr 11, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Just so you know, I knew that was coming before I even posted. But you must be on your game because you beat ICE. He's probably half in to a handle of Ancient Age by now.Brent



You think the tiger is in the tank, look who's really in the tank:

The Screaming Bitch
​


----------



## ICE (Apr 12, 2015)

You should be panning some of that dirt.  I once found a creek that drained into Bullards Bar that had hundreds of feet of black sand.

A while back I was inspecting a job that came to a standstill because the crew was up some creek panning gold.  The contractor told me how they went there for a day of fun and found so much gold that the crew wouldn't leave.  I hear that Fish&Game is going to allow dredging soon.

Bullards is a pretty place when it's full.





But there's not much that can be said about the shoreline.





There's some huge fish.  Carp as big as you.  Well maybe not you...that would be a whale.





I used to see a goat and a pig hanging out together.  They would be all over the place.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 13, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing as Ice regarding the panning opportunities.....no signs ....no fines ;-)


----------



## cda (Apr 13, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> You should be panning some of that dirt.  I once found a creek that drained into Bullards Bar that had hundreds of feet of black sand.  A while back I was inspecting a job that came to a standstill because the crew was up some creek panning gold.  The contractor told me how they went there for a day of fun and found so much gold that the crew wouldn't leave.  I hear that Fish&Game is going to allow dredging soon.
> 
> Bullards is a pretty place when it's full.
> 
> ...


You use live bait or lures catch that???


----------



## ICE (Apr 13, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> You use live bait or lures catch that???


Hundrend dollar bills work the best.


----------



## cda (Apr 13, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> Hundrend dollar bills work the best.


Ahhhh

Good choice the "franklin striker"


----------



## ICE (Apr 13, 2015)

For the fish just about anything works.  Bass bite first and ask what it was later.  I usually use minnows but then I don't go after bass.  I don't like bass....they taste like fish.  That guy looks real pleased that he caught that big ol stinky fish.  The guy that took the first picture....now there was a happy fella.


----------



## ICE (Apr 13, 2015)

oopsy daisy, wrong thread.


----------

